# Thought i'd better...



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

say hello.

I have been reading the forum for some time, stealing as much info as I can and picking all your brains, thought I should say hi.

I have just bought a black 225 coupe, 2001, full black interior, cruise control, adaptive xenons, 18" RST alloys. Not without its issues so far.
I am in Bristol, I know i just missed the Bristol meet, but hopefully will be there next time.

Only mods so far have been the earthing mod and I have machined up some 'engine bling' as I had to drill the old cover bolts to get them out.

Not sure what mods are going to happen in the future, was supposed to buy liquid the day I got her, but getting her up to scratch has been a little pricey so far.

Thanks to everyone who has provided useful info so far, one of the best forums I have visited.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Glad you found it helpful


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, a remap is a great mod and not too expensive either. 8)


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome!

Addicated to the forum before you joined! It'll only get worse... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum their a great bunch.. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

